# LED licence plate lights installed



## 423 (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks Good!

423


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

First of welcome to the forum. And I agree I really like the look so much better than the halogens. Now you gotta get some more for the interior.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Got any install [how to] pics? Never know when they could help someone


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

Could you post a link to the specific LED bulbs you got? I'm looking to do this to my Cruze as well, and the ones you got look perfect.


----------



## dragnframe (May 27, 2011)

Here is what i used for my license plate.
6K WHITE 13 LED LIGHT BULBS 158 168 194 2825 | 1 PAIR

And my reverse lights
6K WHITE 68 LED BULBS 194 158 168 917 918 920 921 922 923 | 1 PAIR

I have been ordering from them since 2007 and never had any problems. They ship out quick and the more you buy, the more you save on shipping


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

dragnframe said:


> Here is what i used for my license plate.
> 6K WHITE 13 LED LIGHT BULBS 158 168 194 2825 | 1 PAIR
> 
> And my reverse lights
> ...


Any pics of the reverse lights on your car?


----------



## dragnframe (May 27, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Any pics of the reverse lights on your car?


I'll take some tonight for you


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks! Are the alot brighter?


----------



## dragnframe (May 27, 2011)

Here you go
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/4898-led-reverse-license-plate-pics-requested.html


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

BlackBelt2025 said:


> Could you post a link to the specific LED bulbs you got? I'm looking to do this to my Cruze as well, and the ones you got look perfect.


LED WHITE 2X LICENSE PLATE TAG LIGHT BULB T10 158 161 168 194 2825 3652 w5w g/W1 | eBay

Next are the reverse and tail lights, then headlights an switchbacks. started small on this car, I wasn't sure if these LEDs needed the resistors or not. Do the resistors get as hot as I am reading? Seems like they get quite hot..


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I installed switchbacks on my last car(03 tiburon gt) and the resistors that I installed did get really hot. The reason for the resistors on switchbacks are to eliminate hyper flash. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just got my LEDs in today. Came with a free company decal and a 10% off next purchase code like always small ones have 5 white SMD LEDs larger ones have 9 white SMD LEDs. Going to replace the license plate bulbs, interior dome, and trunk bulb.

The 3 installs below are to show you what type of LEDs are best fitted per application. And to make install go with ease.

Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is the before/after install







2 Philips head screws per light housing.







Pulls right out but the electric lines will be very snug. just pull enough to get a grip on the bulb holder.







Just pull the bulb out and insert the replacement. Have a pair of needle nose pliers near by just incase it's stubborn.







Check process 







Just reverse the process and your done.

Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The dome light.







Use flat head screwdriver on the 2 corners closest to the front windshield.then grab the lense and pull straight down.





















Pull bulb out replace with new one














Check process and reattach lens. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Trunk light














Use your flathead screwdriver and stick it in the slot and pop out the one side and the assembly will pull out with ease. Just press the tab to release the assembly from electric lines.














Replace bulb and reverse process.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Just curious. Why do you want brighter license plate lights? I ask because many people go to lengths trying to obscure the plate.

And, did you do the map lights also?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Well I did them because they are a 6000k light color like me 6000k hid headlights. So they match the headlights and I think it looks cool.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Just got my LEDs in today. Came with a free company decal and a 10% off next purchase code like always small ones have 5 white SMD LEDs larger ones have 9 white SMD LEDs. Going to replace the license plate bulbs, interior dome, and trunk bulb.
> 
> The 3 installs below are to show you what type of LEDs are best fitted per application. And to make install go with ease.
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


Those were the 194 9-5050 SMD's right? For the Lisence Plates of course



Chevyderek72 said:


> Well I did them because they are a 6000k light color like me 6000k hid headlights. So they match the headlights and I think it looks cool.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App



The answer for ANY why did you do it question[Lookwise]. Looks good though, if its cheap I might do mine.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Just got my LEDs in today. Came with a free company decal and a 10% off next purchase code like always small ones have 5 white SMD LEDs larger ones have 9 white SMD LEDs. Going to replace the license plate bulbs, interior dome, and trunk bulb.
> 
> The 3 installs below are to show you what type of LEDs are best fitted per application. And to make install go with ease.
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


Hey which LEDs did you get for the interior dome and trunk? I went to diode dynamics website and the only thing they have listed for the cruze are HID conversion for the headlights.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Personally i just like the way the white LED light looks on the White Car...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Hey which LEDs did you get for the interior dome and trunk? I went to diode dynamics website and the only thing they have listed for the cruze are HID conversion for the headlights.


The trunk and dome are the194 5 SMD LEDs license plates are the194 9 SMD LEDs.the 2 vanity lights are 194 5 SDM For the diode dynamics they don't have a package for the cruze yet so you have to go and pick them individually .








The reverse light are 921 68-1210
Power rating is 476 Lumens 

Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Brightness wise, are they all brighter than the original filament bulb? I ask because the trunk light seems kinda tiny and underpowered. Does it perform well in the trunk or would it be a better idea to go with an LED strip like someone else has here on the forums?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I would post a pic on here but because of it being dark outside and the black interior the pic does it no justice at all. Just for the light to show I would have to place a white cloth in the trunk so it will show in the picture same as the dome light. Dome light is very obvious that it brighter. I didn't tell my girlfriend i changed it and she asked me "has that light always been that bright?"
Btw dome and trunk are using the same led

Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok did It anyways.









Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok I just went to check the space that was available in the two vanity housings. Btw his was my first time looking. After I took it apart, I noticed that the bulbs that were in it were not the ones "I was told" we're so-pose to be. Someone told me that they were festoon 30 mm but I have 194's in my vanity. so "might" be different per model, so check before you order. I have the Eco 6m 2011.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is how to take out the vanity without breaking the lens.







Start from the back and work all the way around the whole gray housing till it pops out using flat head.















Now you can start working at the lense same principle as the gray housing 














Remember these are 194 5 SMD







I took this bulb from my dome light to test. everything was good
















Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just ordered 2 more 194 5 SMD for vanity lights








and the 921 68-1210 for the reverse lights










Should be here by Saturday. 
at the latest Monday.

Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

looks nice...
i was thinking of doing most of my bulbs kinda the same!
(pretty cool that i'm not the only one from up here in the granite state...)

rock on!
joe


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Just installed the LED's for my license plate a couple hours ago. Right one went in without a single problem. The left one however, took me 20 minutes, and I could only lock the light back into place after removing the rubber seal, and its now loose. I'm going to try again tomorrow morning, but I swear, it would not lock into the housing.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok this is for the reverse lights. You will need a Philips and a flat head screwdriver pair of pliers to remove bulb housing (if you have trouble with it) and a thin rope or flat shoe laces.








These are 921 68-1210 SDM LEDs 








Start by opening the two covers with your flat Head then take out the two screws with your philips head screwdriver.























From here insert your strap or lace from the corner and slide it as far down as it will let you.








Then gently insert the flat head behind the gray plastic piece. Then using the flat head as a prop, pull the strap towards the center of the bumper and push with the screwdriver. This should pop off relatively easy. Btw just as a warning be ready to catch your taillight.














The black and white wires are the reverse lights so turn the housing and pull it out . The bulb will also pull straight out.














Replace the bulb and reverse order.

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice write up! Just wanted to add something. As far as getting the tail lights out since that can be a pain the first few times...if you firmly pull down and out, that worked for me.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I just wanted to correct your post. Those are 921 *68*-1210 SMD LED's, not 921 *64*-1210's right?

I'm looking them up on Diode's web-site right now and wanted to double check before I ordered.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I just wanted to correct your post. Those are 921 *68*-1210 SMD LED's, not 921 *64*-1210's right?
> 
> I'm looking them up on Diode's web-site right now and wanted to double check before I ordered.


Yes you are correct 68...That just means there are 68 LEDs on that bulb. Thanks... edited




Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Yes you are correct 68...That just means there are 68 LEDs on that bulb. Thanks... edited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to make sure. Ordered the set, now its time to wait for an install.

Also, to add to your license plate light DIY, tell people to use a pair of needle nose pliers to hold the bulb when twisting the left LED back into the plastic housing. It went on the first try with no problems[compared to using my fingers for like 30 minutes and ending with failure and me wanting to kick a wall down].


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Do your dome lights still dim with those LEDs?


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Just ordered them for the vanity, dome, trunk and plate lights Then im goin to put strips under the foot boards up front for night drivin. Aww yeah


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok im an idiot. Which are the LED bulbs in blueish (not extreme blue) but a light blue for the license plate lights. Apparently the ones i bought threw a short circuit code on my car. Any ideas?


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

dragnframe said:


> Here you go
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/4898-led-reverse-license-plate-pics-requested.html



How are your LED reverse lights brighter than the Halogens? I've had LEDs in my mustang's smoked turn signal and reverse lights before and they were no where near brighter than the halogens...


----------



## driver-start (Oct 13, 2016)

Is their autoguide app is useful ?


----------

